# have i found rare newts ?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hey today my mums friend has gne to france so we went to check on her 15 year old cat , and i had a look under some logs and there are some unusual newts there there must bealteast 10-15 about 5 adults and the rest are between 1cm and 3 cm , the young are a light brown with a bright red stripe doen the backa ndthere belly is bright orange and the adults are almost black witha white belly. i have seen all of the native newts in the uk ( smoots, great crested etc ) but these dont look like palmates to me. what couldhey be ? i thought it could be a terestrial palamte but then my mum told me thye had been under those logs for atleast 3 years if not more !! so why would these newts become terrestrial for sucha long time and they wer eliving in a family ( community ) which i found weird, most importanat question what are they ?
Thanks
Ismail


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

any chance you could get some pics up?


----------



## Kazerella (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, they'd be good to see. Sounds like an interesting find.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

ok il just get some batteries for the camera


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i think they are terrestrialpalmates palmates


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

at first glance i would have said commons tbh :hmm:not sure though


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

they are smooth newts for definate


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

cool,smooth newts are rarearound here


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

any more views:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

personally i would have said palmates, but i haven't actually seen smooths in person (only photos) so i could be wrong.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

More like palmates - the yellow dorsal stripe starts at the neck and continues right down the tail, whereas in smooth newt efts it starts high up on the head and fades out down the back.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

the baby is like that


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cool newts... i just have red-spoted newts here...

pic from this past week:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice pic HABU :no1:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont think they are palmates? where are the webbed claws on the back feet?
not smooth newts, and definatly not great crested, i am confused lol!


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> i dont think they are palmates? where are the webbed claws on the back feet?
> not smooth newts, and definatly not great crested, i am confused lol!


 sorry i am stupid, when terrestrial they have no webbed feet, duh!
Palmate newt


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

The big fat green one looks common 

But i have no idea in the 'phib department. :S


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

They're quite interesting tbh  ...


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

they aren't great crested so unlikely to be a rare newt - but i dont know much about whats rare apart from great crested - palmate and smooths arent rare - you cannot properly ID them from the photo sadly


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

trust me they are smooth's. me and my bro used to keep 12 of them and we have anothe 30 or so in the pond


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Honestly i would say smooth newt due to how common they are and the largest one looks very much like a smooth newt but without alot clear pictures i dont think anyone could be sure maybe u have some of each


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

smooth news are not rarae but are rather uncommon here


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

i have smooths common crested and greater crested newts in my pond  got babies too they r sooo cute not got any piccies unfortunately just took them out as a sample to look what i have in my pond never thought to take pictures though will have to have another look soon and get some pictures up here for everyone to see my lovely critters : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

gizmossister said:


> i have smooths common crested and greater crested newts in my pond  got babies too they r sooo cute not got any piccies unfortunately just took them out as a sample to look what i have in my pond never thought to take pictures though will have to have another look soon and get some pictures up here for everyone to see my lovely critters : victory:


If you disturb or handle Great Crested Newts you are committing an offence.

*The wording in the 1981 Act and 1994 Regulations is slightly
different and these differences are summarised in Table 1. Taken
together the Act and the Regulations (following the CROW
Act 2000) make it illegal to:
• Intentionally or deliberately capture or kill, or intentionally
injure great crested newts
• Deliberately disturb great crested newts or intentionally or
recklessly* disturb them in a place used for shelter or
protection
• Damage or destroy a breeding site or resting place
• Intentionally or recklessly damage, destroy or obstruct
access to a place used for shelter or protection
• Possess a great crested newt, or any part of it, unless
acquired lawfully
• Sell, barter, exchange or transport or offer for sale great
crested newts or parts of them.

Froglife
*


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes. don't want to be a killjoy but you need a liscense to handle any kind of British newt. Although personally I think it's very good you are interested.


----------



## musky89 (May 16, 2009)

lol im british never seen a wild newt in my life around here lol even in my pond lol


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Not true about a licence to handle palmates or smooth newts, but its illegal to sell offspring unless you can prove they are captive bred,
as for the crested newts thats a new ball game, and the quote above is all true, but the fact many are in garden ponds means they cant help on being disturbed, as many pond need to be maintained, but to deliberately take some out to take pics would be classed as breaking the law.

And before i get loads of abuse about the above i do have a licence myself.

Ben


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Possess a great crested newt, *or any part of it*, unless
> acquired lawfully


:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

axorozzas said:


> Yes. don't want to be a killjoy but you need a liscense to handle any kind of British newt. Although personally I think it's very good you are interested.


 as below


Ben W said:


> Not true about a licence to handle palmates or smooth newts, but its illegal to sell offspring unless you can prove they are captive bred,
> as for the crested newts thats a new ball game, and the quote above is all true, but the fact many are in garden ponds means they cant help on being disturbed, as many pond need to be maintained, but to deliberately take some out to take pics would be classed as breaking the law.
> 
> And before i get loads of abuse about the above i do have a licence myself.
> ...


 : victory:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> More like palmates - the yellow dorsal stripe starts at the neck and continues right down the tail, whereas in smooth newt efts it starts high up on the head and fades out down the back.


Yep I agree.

Reptismail> Next time you find one have a look at the throat.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

yes i know this i put them straight back as soon as i realised what they were and have left them be from now on  but doesnt mean i can't watch them playing in the duck weed . i tried to get some photos of them but my cams a bit crappy so u cant see anything, plus they swam away when i took the picture :lol2:. And i had to move them to get the old pond fountain out coz they were sat on top of it at the time and of course the poor little things hate the fast water so i thought seeing as the pond is now full of anphibians i should get rid of it : victory:


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

*Newts*

We have around 5 different newt species in our pond including the great crested, makes me feel proud to have such a rare species in our garden, such a shame they are so rare they are so beautiful. :neutral:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> We have around 5 different newt species in our pond including the great crested


And what would the other species be then as last time I checked we didn't have that many newt species native to the UK


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

pollywog said:


> And what would the other species be then as last time I checked we didn't have that many newt species native to the UK


Beat me too it lol.


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

pollywog said:


> And what would the other species be then as last time I checked we didn't have that many newt species native to the UK


When its that late at night when ur just about to reach for the match sticks! :lol2: thinking of newt species is hard lol

Well we have the common newt the palmate newt and the great crestie, so make it all 3 then


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

i was about to say is your pond a amphibian travel lodge lol


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

*Phibs*



beastluke said:


> i was about to say is your pond a amphibian travel lodge lol


I would agree it is lol, maybe its not good to say i have 100 diff frog species also :lol2:. :blush:


----------

